# T3 Trust Units



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi all,

Just a quick question, does anyone own any trust units? I have not received any T3 or other tax slips for distributions this year. I have owned RioCan for years, but have not received anything this year.

Thanks.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Can't recall the date we received them, but our RioCan came through a while back, via TDWH.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Interesting as I own Riocan through direct ownership, but I have not received anything yet. I also own some through TDWH but have nothing in the tax statements for them.


----------



## c0r3a4 (May 22, 2011)

If you have e-services with TDWH, you will not receive T3 paper statements in the mail. You should check your online account for your tax slips.

You should call them and ask what the tax distribution was for RIOCAN and tell them to send you a duplicate copy of the T3 statement.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

bgc_fan said:


> Interesting as I own Riocan through direct ownership, but I have not received anything yet. I also own some through TDWH but have nothing in the tax statements for them.


Odd ... my TDW online T3 was downloaded April 18th, 2012. I think the email came a day or two before that.

If you want to estimate the tax implications, the following links from RioCan's web site has the needed info.
http://investor.riocan.com/Investor-Relations/distribution-info/Income-Tax-Information/default.aspx
http://investor.riocan.com/Theme/Ri...2011 REIT and Preferred Units_v001_l6yg08.pdf


Cheers


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

I guess I'll have to calculate it manually.

As for e-services with TDWH, there are no T3s waiting for me even though I had them last year and have my T5 and RRSP contribution form.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

bgc_fan said:


> I guess I'll have to calculate it manually.
> 
> As for e-services with TDWH, there are no T3s waiting for me even though I had them last year and have my T5 and RRSP contribution form.


I'd phone and find out why.

In the meantime, it will be a bit of math but at least you won't have to wait.


Cheers


----------



## Mall Guy (Sep 14, 2011)

Interesting, do they all use a central processor, as I (and others at work) have been waiting for T3s from National Bank - finally had to call for copies. Interesting to read other are having the same problem !


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Mall Guy said:


> Interesting, do they all use a central processor, as I (and others at work) have been waiting for T3s from National Bank - finally had to call for copies. Interesting to read other are having the same problem !


I'm now confused. There was another thread that seem to be more of a "broker A was done in Mar" while "broker B posted theirs in mid-April" situation.

I'm baffled as to why two different TDW customers would have different timings. 


Cheers


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

What I don't understand is why they find it so difficult. It should be a simple matter to generate these forms, if you ask me. Doing it in a timely fashion shouldn't be that difficult, either. For instance, each week, check for each customer account if all the issuers of securities held by that account have submitted their info, if not, do nothing, if so, generate form. Why everyone has to wait until mid-April because a few funds were late is annoying and unnecessary. All my funds issued their tax info in Feb, so I could calculate the T3 at that time.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

andrewf said:


> What I don't understand is why they find it so difficult. It should be a simple matter to generate these forms, if you ask me. Doing it in a timely fashion shouldn't be that difficult, either. For instance, each week, check for each customer account if all the issuers of securities held by that account have submitted their info, if not, do nothing, if so, generate form.
> 
> Why everyone has to wait until mid-April because a few funds were late is annoying and unnecessary. All my funds issued their tax info in Feb, so I could calculate the T3 at that time.


Ahh ... but what you suggest is exactly what TDW does each year for me. :encouragement:

( ... and why I'm confused that other TDW customers are seeing something different). :rolleyes2:


The dates below are anywhere to one to four days behind when TDW posted the electronic forms as I date stamped them when I downloaded them instead of when I received the email notification the form was ready.

Feb 16th, 2012 - Trading Summary, T5 plus summary for eligible dividends
Mar 6th, 2012 - T5 plus summary for split share corporations
Mar 16th, 2012 - T3 plus summary for the proactive trusts
April 8th, 2012 - T3 plus summary for slow trusts, T5013 for Limited Partnership
April 18th, 2012 - T3 for iShares ETF.

So from my point of view, they have been doing what you are suggesting at least for the last three years.


Cheers


----------

